# Well, I made!



## Mr Unpleasant (May 24, 2006)

It was a long arduous journey from Halloweenforum.com to here. The need to coexist in a Halloween based society was the driving force. I am thrilled to be here with some familiar names and I'm sure to cross paths with some new ones. I'd like to point out the the name Mr Unpleasant is not associated with Zombie-F's Unpleasant Street. I manage to earn this title and a few other along the way, by being my charming self.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the dark side Mr Unpleasant!


----------



## roadkill (May 11, 2006)

Welcome to the Street (aka HauntForum - the place formerly known as "The Street").

Glad you're here.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Welcome and enjoy your stay. Glad you wandered over.


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome Mr. Unpleasant. Its a mighty fine place here... You'll think we're all nuts at the begining... but you'll learn in time that we're just insain.


----------



## Michigal (Jan 3, 2006)

Hello Mr. Unpleasant. Glad to meet you.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Welcome to the street. Crap, I can't say that any more. So welcome to hauntforum.com USA. LOL. Yea, I always thought you were Zombie in the other forum. I thought that Mr. Unpleasant was his other self. I guess I was wrong.


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Hi, Mr Unpleasant! Nice to see you!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

DeathTouch said:


> Welcome to the street. Crap, I can't say that any more. So welcome to hauntforum.com USA. LOL. Yea, I always thought you were Zombie in the other forum. I thought that Mr. Unpleasant was his other self. I guess I was wrong.


Haha! I _always_ go as Zombie-F or HideousZombieF.

Welcome aboard my unpleasant compadre. :devil:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I say, welcome!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Wlecome Mr HauntForum, I mean Mr. Forum...damn, I mean welcome to here Mr Unpleasant!


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Welcome to the Forum.


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

Welcome to the Fun!


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

Hey Mr. U,
fellow haunter and fellow New Yorker! Did I see you at my haunt last year?


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Welcome to the haunt!


----------



## Mr Unpleasant (May 24, 2006)

Thanks to all of the members of the Unpleasant Street welcome committee, you guys sure know how to make someone feel a little less unpleasant!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Greetings Mr. U , mmmmmm "a little less unpleasant".


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hope you enjoy your unpleasant stay here!!!!!


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

Nice to see you here Mr. Unpleasant...a big welcome to you!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Hey Mr. Unpleasant, and yet another familiar haunter shows up. Great to have you with us.


----------

